# Brazil, beautiful cities



## guilparanhos (Jan 2, 2010)

Caxias Do Sul









Holambra









São vicente









São paulo









maceió









Florianopolis









Salvador









Rio de janeiro

































Gramado










Santa maria









Curitiba


















Viçosa









João pessoa










Pirapora do bom jesus









Barueri










São bernardo do campo









Sinop









Brasilia









Camboriu










Recife










Vitória









Londrina


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Nice pics, GuilParanhos...


*PRESIDENTE PRUDENTE* -SP

Skyline










Southen Pres. Prudente









Coronel Marcondes ave.


----------



## Newropean (Jan 15, 2010)

guilparanhos said:


> Gramado



Aah, the Brazilian Switzerland! Where it snows once a year! 
I was there last July, it was so warm...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

What the hell is "beaty"?


----------



## Perro Araña (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ jejejjeje :hilarious:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Newropean said:


> Aah, the Brazilian Switzerland! Where it snows once a year!
> I was there last July, it was so warm...


_fake_ Switzerland...


----------

